# COD4 Installation Problem



## Army Of One (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi, 
I've tried several attempts to install and run COD4 on my friends PC for him with no luck. I get an error that reads 'iw3xx.exe has encountered a problem and needs to close'.
I have read about the realtek audio probs but his pc uses c-media audio(I've tried the fix anyway). I have also tried renaming the 'mssmp3.asi' to 'mssmp3.bak' cause he's running an athlon XP. (I've heard rumors that athlon xp's aren't compatable?)any suggestions on what to do? His pc specs are:

AMD Athlon XP 3200 Barton socket A 400mhz bus
1 gig ddr 333
ATI 9800 pro (running Catalyst™ 8.1 drivers)
Soto SY-KT600 Dragon Plus via KT600
100gig HDD

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------

